# When is someone trying too hard to be furry?



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been a furry for almost 4 years now, a "closet fur" for 2 of those years, and for about a month now, I've been socialising a bit more in the community. Now, I've never let it change my personality, but I feel that some people just try too hard to be furry, and they let it get to their head. 

I have a friend, and he's been a fur for quite some time now, but sometimes, I can't help but just facepalm at his overly "furry" behaviour. He didn't actually know about furries until I told him about them, and I would constantly tease him that he was a furry because of his (somewhat unhealthy) liking towards Lombaxes (The species of Ratchet, from Ratchet & Clank.). Anyway, at some point along the line, a switch flipped, and he suddenly decided that he was a furry, and had claimed to be furry for months (Which is evidently not true considering the following week he was taking the mick, but, whatever...). 

Now, I wouldn't mind feeling like I'd "converted" him into a furry, because, y'know, the more the merrier; but he's kinda pushing the boundries of overly furry stereotype, and it makes me uncomfortable to think that he's creating a negative image for himself. A majority of his tweeting is just odd (...and sometimes sexual) furry RP, and he won't stop using furry slang. I feel like at some point, I've managed to create some unstoppable furry stereotype monstrosity, and it worries me because he's changed a lot since his introduction to the fandom.

Now all in all, I've told him to tone down the furry, but he never listens, and just ends up pushing the stereotype that we so hate further. On one side, I would like him to stop pushing the stereotype, but on the other side, he's happy being a furry, and he's fitting in quite well. 

So people, here's my question to you, when is someone trying too hard to be a furry/taking furry too far, and is there some way to make him act like less of a furry stereotype?


----------



## Aidy (Aug 12, 2012)

when they call their dog their mate and then try to breed with it


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Aidy said:


> when they call their dog their mate and then try to breed with it


 That's so far removed from being furry, I'm a little disturbed you'd bring it up...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> That's so far removed from being furry, I'm a little disturbed you'd bring it up...



Nah, it's pretty normal.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Nah, it's pretty normal.


 Not in sane furry standards. If bestiality is "normal" to you, you're in the wrong fandom, buddy.


----------



## Aidy (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Not in sane furry standards. If bestiality is "normal" to you, you're in the wrong fandom, buddy.



you obviously haven't spent enough time around furries


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Not in sane furry standards. If bestiality is "normal" to you, you're in the wrong fandom, buddy.



It's a common topic of discussion on FAF.

You must be new here.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Aidy said:


> you obviously haven't spent enough time around furries


I tend to stick with the furries who don't fuck animals, actually. There's a difference.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> I tend to stick with the furries who don't fuck animals, actually. There's a difference.



Well you and your buddies obviously aren't trying hard enough.


----------



## Aidy (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> I tend to stick with the furries who don't fuck animals, actually. There's a difference.



no there isn't, silly


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 12, 2012)

When they start having animal limbs surgically implanted.


Conn1496 said:


> Now, I've never let it change my personality, but I feel that some people just try too hard to be furry, and they let it get to their head.


I've never really seen this behaviour before, though admittedly I only socialize in the fandom through FAF.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 12, 2012)

Someone is trying too hard to be a furry when they think being a furry is something you need to try.


----------



## burakki (Aug 12, 2012)

When somebody won't stop talking about furry topics in a daily discussion, or act as if they're in suit in public or any other setting when they aren't (I'll admit, sometimes i can be a little guilty of this).


----------



## Dokid (Aug 12, 2012)

burakki said:


> When somebody won't stop talking about furry topics in a daily discussion, or act as if they're in suit in public or any other setting when they aren't (I'll admit, sometimes i can be a little guilty of this).



Or when they try and include "furry" words into their daily life and their entire life revolves around this one fandom. Sure you can get artwork and such but don't cover your entire house with it.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 12, 2012)

They'll probably stop being The Furriest Furry once the excitement wears off. Or just continue on like that until they die.



Conn1496 said:


> when is someone trying too hard to be a furry/taking furry too far



When they go to job interviews in a fursuit



Conn1496 said:


> and is there some way to make him act like less of a furry stereotype?



Tie him up in the basement and... oh. Hmm.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 12, 2012)

Furries try too hard when people can A) tell they're a Furry without being a Furry themselves and B) find them quite obnoxious, at first sight, at least.

Remember, discretion is the better part of valour.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 12, 2012)

Sometimes I feel my IRL best friend is trying too hard, but I really think it's his social-awkwardness that makes it seem like that.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2012)

when someone talks about being a "true furry" or what it takes to be a "true furry"


----------



## burakki (Aug 12, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Or when they try and include "furry" words into their daily life and their entire life revolves around this one fandom. Sure you can get artwork and such but don't cover your entire house with it.



" Stop this fursecution! Just because i'm an anthro potato-badger hybrid on the inside, doesn't mean you have the right to be envious!"

Or better yet

" Dude, you should totally yiff her. I hear she's popufur and can hook up with many others!"





Cchytale Murilega said:


> Sometimes I feel my IRL best friend is trying too hard, but I really think it's his social-awkwardness that makes it seem like that.




I think alot of people can relate to that in a way. When there's someone who really doesn't have the greatest social skills/decent # of friends, they can tend to take things too hard. As someone who experiences this alot, I can say that it's more or less not only an interest, but an outlet as a result of these social issues.


----------



## Anubite (Aug 12, 2012)

burakki said:


> " Stop this fursecution! Just because i'm an anthro potato-badger hybrid on the inside, doesn't mean you have the right to be envious!"
> 
> Or better yet
> 
> " Dude, you should totally yiff her. I hear she's popufur and can hook up with many others!"




I hate all of what was just typed in those sentences. That is going to far in the fandom, thanks burakki haha. Makes a good point though, if this happens though, lock them in the basement, what lizard kind said.

If someone said that to me, i would beat them with a pick axe handle.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 12, 2012)

Pretty much all you have just said that he does is taking it too far. Though I don't normally say this but I have a feeling he might be doing that just to make furries look bad to you since you poked fun at him for it or something. I'm sorry but I just can't fathom why someone would try for all the negative stereotypes consciously.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> I tend to stick with the furries who don't fuck animals, actually. There's a difference.



Goodluck, you will meet one. Someday.


----------



## Aidy (Aug 12, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Goodluck, you will meet one. Someday.



haaahhahahahahahahahah


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> I tend to stick with the furries who don't fuck animals, actually. There's a difference.



I think your sarcasm-radar is broken.
Here, use mine. :V


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 12, 2012)

The furry community isn't cool enough to have "posers". That would imply we have standards.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I think your sarcasm-radar is broken.
> Here, use mine. :V


Yes, har har... Well my sarcasm radar works fine, I just plain out lack the capability to give a fuck if people are being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Yes, har har... Well my sarcasm radar works fine, I just plain out lack the capability to give a fuck if people are being sarcastic or not.



Oh, I see we're dealing with a badass here.
Nice to meet you, have I mentioned I'm fluent in sarcasm? :3


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ruethel said:


> He is probably either trying to make the fandom look bad (unlikely that he'd put that much work into it though, and possibly hurt his own image in the process), or as was mentioned above due to his social awkwardness, he is pouring himself into it.
> 
> I know people like this, they get so into something (and are very socially awkward) and they just piss people off.  They keep going at it, talking about it, and they don't know when to speak and when to be quiet.  In a way I feel bad for them, because its easy to tell they are doing it to try to socialize, but it only hurts them.
> 
> I don't know what to suggest, but hopefully he calms down about it.





Aleu said:


> Pretty much all you have just said that he does is taking it too far. Though I don't normally say this but I have a feeling he might be doing that just to make furries look bad to you since you poked fun at him for it or something. I'm sorry but I just can't fathom why someone would try for all the negative stereotypes consciously.



I think the jist of it is that he settled into the furry fandom on the wrong side. Some of his twitter friends are... Let me put this nicely... They're whores... I feel like he's been misinformed, and just thinks I'm the odd one out in the fandom. Trust me, I'm odd, but to hell if I'm misinformed about something, especially anything even remotely internet related. *cough* I'm a nerd *cough*


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Oh, I see we're dealing with a badass here.
> Nice to meet you, have I mentioned I'm fluent in sarcasm? :3


Haha, you seriously think that I think I'm badass. Anyone who thinks they're a badass, or dealing with a badass is either 12 or on Reddit.


----------



## PieCreature (Aug 12, 2012)

The guy who introduced me to FA was like this. It's kinda sad, but I had to cut him off asap.
He was even starting to develop that creepy "oh murr yiffy rp me cus we is same species" shit. 
Some people are just... really fucking crazy to put it lightly.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> *Haha, you seriously think that I think I'm badass.*



No, I actually seriously think you're a fluffy and harmless little bunny. 
See, this is where a sarcasm-radar comes in handy.

Masking it behind "IDUNCURR" doesn't help when you obviously don't grasp the most blatantly sarcastic sentences. :V


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

dragonzoomer said:


> The guy who introduced me to FA was like this. It's kinda sad, but I had to cut him off asap.
> He was even starting to develop that creepy "oh murr yiffy rp me cus we is same species" shit.
> Some people are just... really fucking crazy to put it lightly.



People like that make me want to gouge out my genitals and sell them on e-bay. Luckily, my friend isn't onto that level of creepyness... Yet... It's only a matter of time before he's either cured of his "Over-furryness" or he turns into a complete creep. Dear god, not the latter.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> No, I actually seriously think you're a fluffy and harmless little bunny.
> See, this is where a sarcasm-radar comes in handy.
> 
> Masking it behind "IDUNCURR" doesn't help when you obviously don't grasp the most blatantly sarcastic sentences. :V



Trust me, I understand sarcasm. I still don't care. If there is two things you should know about me, the first is: I don't give a fuck, and the second is: I will take the piss out of anyone or anything, just because I want to.

...Oh, and for the record, yes, I am a fluffy little bunny... Deal with it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> People like that make me want to gouge out my genitals and sell them on e-bay.



As if anybody would ever want anything to do with your genitals.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Trust me, I understand sarcasm. I still don't care. If there is two things you should know about me, the first is: I don't give a fuck, and the second is: I will take the piss out of anyone or anything, just because I want to.
> 
> ...Oh, and for the record, yes, I am a fluffy little bunny... Deal with it.



Well aren't you a champ then.
You are aware that double-posting is against the rules and that there's a handy-dandy multi-quote button? :3


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> As if anybody would ever want anything to do with your genitals.



Yeah... That's... That's kinda the point...


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Well aren't you a champ then.
> You are aware that double-posting is against the rules and that there's a handy-dandy multi-quote button? :3



Considering the levels of baiting going on, I doubt the mods will mind a newbie like me double posting... 
So sue me, I'm learning.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh good. 

It's been a while since we've had a terribleawesome thread.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Considering the levels of baiting going on, I doubt the mods will mind a newbie like me double posting...
> So sue me, I'm learning.



Baiting? Moi?
Dear sir, I thought you didn't care about sarcasm. Are you now professing that you ... *gasp* CARE?

Seriously: you've now been told. So cut it out. 
Thank you.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Oh good.
> 
> It's been a while since we've had a terribleawesome thread.



Welcome to the internet!



Ansitru said:


> Baiting? Moi?
> Dear sir, I thought you didn't care about sarcasm. Are you now professing that you ... *gasp* CARE?
> 
> Seriously: you've now been told. So cut it out.
> Thank you.



There, I stopped. Happy? Anyway, if I cared, I would take it up with a mod... I'm just acknowledging your attempts (poor attempts, may I add.) to try and bait the new guy into reacting... and before you bring it up, I'm relpying, not reacting. There's a difference.


----------



## Aidy (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Welcome to the internet!



I'm not sure you understand what he means


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 12, 2012)

Aidy said:


> I'm not sure you understand what he means



Well, you see he understands sarcasm, *obviously* but "duncurr" about it.
As you can tell by his uh-ma-zing replies to blatant sarcasm.

'Cause he totally gets it.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Baiting? Moi?
> Dear sir, I thought you didn't care about sarcasm. Are you now professing that you ... *gasp* CARE?
> 
> Seriously: you've now been told. So cut it out.
> Thank you.





Aidy said:


> I'm not sure you understand what he means



I... really don't care either way. I just dear hope the mods lock this thread soon. What was I thinking!? Serious topic in a forum!? Silly me!
Oh, how I make myself laugh...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Serious topic in a forum



hahahahahahahahahaha

Conn, meet internet.


----------



## PieCreature (Aug 12, 2012)

"learning"
as you continue to double post anyhow, eh?


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> *I... really don't care* either way. I just dear hope the mods lock this thread soon. What was I thinking!? Serious topic in a forum!? Silly me!
> Oh, how I make myself laugh...



So we've been told. :V


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Haha, you seriously think that I think I'm badass. Anyone who thinks they're a badass, or dealing with a badass is either 12 or on Reddit.



What about younger than 12?


----------



## PieCreature (Aug 12, 2012)

ya just dunt curr


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> I... really don't care either way. I just dear hope the mods lock this thread soon. What was I thinking!? Serious topic in a forum!? Silly me!
> Oh, how I make myself laugh...



So I'd just like to point out that ... you used sarcasm! 
And you're butthurt.

This is delightful. :3


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Conn, meet internet.



Been there, seen that, got the t-shirt, threw up on the t-shirt, went home, came back again, and shot myself for it. Just because people spoil these forums doesn't mean I can't hope for a decent forum elsewhere. Infact, I know a few decent forums. Unfortunately they just don't provide entertainment like this. 
I'mma sit back and enjoy the ride from here on out, you morons can continue pissing in the wind for all I care.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Been there, seen that, got the t-shirt, threw up on the t-shirt, went home, came back again, and shot myself for it. Just because people spoil these forums doesn't mean I can't hope for a decent forum elsewhere. Infact, I know a few decent forums. Unfortunately they just don't provide entertainment like this.
> I'mma sit back and enjoy the ride from here on out, you morons can continue pissing in the wind for all I care.



You might like InkBunny.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> What about younger than 12?


People younger than 12 usually just resort to sitting on XBox all day "pwning" people. 12 seems to be the optimum age for people to think they're "badass"...


----------



## Aidy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Ansitru (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> People younger than 12 usually just resort to sitting on XBox all day "pwning" people. 12 seems to be the optimum age for people to think they're "badass"...



Whoosh. That's the sound of the joke I made earlier going right over your head.
"We're dealing with a badass here" is a meme. Get with the program. Geez. 
What are you, twelve? :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> People younger than 12 usually just resort to sitting on XBox all day "pwning" people. 12 seems to be the optimum age for people to think they're "badass"...



I assume you're 13


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 12, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> People younger than 12 usually just resort to sitting on XBox all day "pwning" people. 12 seems to be the optimum age for people to think they're "badass"...



I wasn't like that when I was 12...

Besides, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if someone of age 20 did that. I've pretty much abandoned the idea that there's an age limit for stupidity, immaturity, or both.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I wasn't like that when I was 12...
> 
> Besides, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if someone of age 20 did that. I've pretty much abandoned the idea that there's an age limit for stupidity, immaturity, or both.



True, true... I suppose this thread is a fine example of such.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 13, 2012)

Op is being too defensive. Op, the fact that you're calling people morons is what causes them to react. Also op, if you do not care, why do you keep posting in this thread? 

As for when people try too hard? Admitting they're zoophiles, proudly, and then go on to say child porn isn't that bad. When con chairs allow registered sex offenders to attend their cons because hugbox. And when furries cry fursecution when you tell them their sonic porn is an abomination. In essence, lifestylers! Because they're too lonely and/or stupid to do anything else with their lives.


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 13, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Trust me, I understand sarcasm. I still don't care. If there is two things you should know about me, the first is: I don't give a fuck, and the second is: I will take the piss out of anyone or anything, just because I want to.



Gaiz. Don't mess with him. He can probably smell fear :v


----------



## Aidy (Aug 13, 2012)

LemonJayde said:


> Gaiz. Don't mess with him. He can probably smell fear :v



He *IS* fear incarnate.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 13, 2012)

Aidy said:


> He *IS* fear incarnate.



Be careful now, you wouldn't want to use sarcasm and bait the poor fellow! D:


----------



## Aidy (Aug 13, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Be careful now, you wouldn't want to use sarcasm and bait the poor fellow! D:



Oh goodness no, that'd be terrible :c


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 13, 2012)

Aidy said:


> Oh goodness no, that'd be terrible :c



Think about his feelings! He doesn't like not being able to understand, Aidy >:c


----------



## Aidy (Aug 13, 2012)

LemonJayde said:


> Think about his feelings! He doesn't like not being able to understand, Aidy >:c



Oh god I'm sorry D:


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> True, true... I suppose this thread is a fine example of such.


I like how you were complaining about 12 year old's on Xbox, yet you are being immature with most of the replies with the thread.
Great method of presenting your maturity, op.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> I like how you were complaining about 12 year old's on Xbox, yet you are being immature with most of the replies with the thread.
> Great method of presenting your maturity, op.



Hey, I never claimed to be mature. Even then, I'm not being as immature as any the rest of them are. I have the right to defend myself when offended, and quite truthfully, people aren't exactly making it easy for new people like me to fit in. Considering the circumstances that we're in a furry forum, I thought I could find a community where people were a little more thoughtful and open-minded, but now, I see it's just like anywhere else, and that people are going to act like idiots for the sake of acting like idiots.



Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Op is being too defensive. Op, the  fact that you're calling people morons is what causes them to react.  Also op, if you do not care, why do you keep posting in this  thread?



I'm being defensive because (as I said before) I have the right to defend myself when offended. I keep posting in this thread hoping that at some point, I'll get an intelligent reply, or at the very least a joke reply. Yet, all I'm getting is grief for standing up for myself, and frankly, that's not the way it should be. People started making stupid comments, and the whole situation just blew out of proportion and got really childish. If I can't be taken seriously, so be it, but I'm not going to stop posting just because some people can't control their need to act in a brash manner.


----------



## Zarry (Aug 13, 2012)

When they use furry slang on a constant basis.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## arctobear (Aug 13, 2012)

To the op, I'd say your friend is just excited because he's just discovered the fandom.  Some people get really carried away into a hobby when they first discover it.  Probably eventually he will not be as hard core after the newness wears off.  Just like when someone first falls in love they are basically obsessed with the other person for a little while, but then things level off after a while.  I have some experience with this, as I'm kind of OCD or obsessive about stuff I get into and I have to be very careful so I don't drive people up the wall.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 13, 2012)

Zarry said:


> When they use furry slang on a constant basis.


Oh jeez, don't even get me started... The other day he said he "was going to get his headfur trimmed". I cringed so hard...



arctobear said:


> To the op, I'd say your friend is just excited because he's just discovered the fandom.  Some people get really carried away into a hobby when they first discover it.  Probably eventually he will not be as hard core after the newness wears off.  Just like when someone first falls in love they are basically obsessed with the other person for a little while, but then things level off after a while.  I have some experience with this, as I'm kind of OCD or obsessive about stuff I get into and I have to be very careful so I don't drive people up the wall.


I suppose this could be it. Some people just try to fit in, and in the process end up going overboard with it. I suppose after a while he'll grow out of it, but for now he's our group's overly furry punching bag (We tease him all the time, but he usually dishes as good as he gets, so it's cool.  We're very boisterous people, my friends and I.).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2012)

I was slightly like that at first.  But I grew out of it.  Just give him time.


----------



## Namba (Aug 13, 2012)

When they have to ask themselves this question.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2012)

Is having a fursuit trying to hard?


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 14, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> When they have to ask themselves this question.


Probably. :L But I actually only asked this because my friend went OTT with the whole furry thing.



d.batty said:


> Is having a fursuit trying to hard?


Pfft, no. That's just a part of being an active member of the fandom. An optional part, but still part of the fandom. IMO, fursuiters are pretty cool as long as they don't go overboard with it. Nothing wrong with wanting to be your fursona.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 14, 2012)

People who behave as Furries. You know, scratching their ears, licking themselves (like what a cat does with it's paws)... Shit's weird, yo. =/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 14, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> People who behave as Furries. You know, scratching their ears, licking themselves (like what a cat does with it's paws)... Shit's weird, yo. =/



I scratch my ears all the time. :[


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 14, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Hey, I never claimed to be mature. Even then, I'm not being as immature as any the rest of them are. I have the right to defend myself when offended, and quite truthfully, people aren't exactly making it easy for new people like me to fit in. Considering the circumstances that we're in a furry forum, I thought I could find a community where people were a little more thoughtful and open-minded, but now, I see it's just like anywhere else, and that people are going to act like idiots for the sake of acting like idiots.



I was joking and you chose to be offended and get butthurt.
Your choice and not my problem, darling. :3

And if you want a hugbox, I can sure as hell tell you that this is not the forum you're looking for.


----------



## ~Dante~ (Aug 14, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> People who behave as Furries. You know, scratching their ears, licking themselves (like what a cat does with it's paws)... Shit's weird, yo. =/


This. Also when someone uses the word "yiff" as a replacement for sex. (God I hate that word)


----------



## Yago (Aug 14, 2012)

OP, you did at one point say that they'd give you a little break for being a newbie here, but I can assure you, they won't, and shouldn't. Just learning is little excuse, especially since how plastered the place is with the Read Rules bulletin. 

Haven't you ever heard ignorantia juris non excusat?


EDIT:

Also, regarding some of the snark with bestiality from earlier, there's a great deal of negative stereotypes of the furry fandom. And then you meet the furry fandom, and realize they aren't true, it's all a lie, and someone tells you tales of furries fighting prejudice and prosecution. And then, you join FAF, and realize that quite honestly, the stereotypes have fairly solid ground to be there, and the previous fighting against the stereotype is just white knighting the fandom and trying to make itself look better than it is.

There's a reason why all the users here are sarcastic bastards.

As for being too furry, let him do what he wants. If he's going to destroy himself, so be it. You're not going to be able to stop him, he'll fight that. I'd say once it starts becoming an obsession to the point where it's affecting his ability to function or something, that it's a problem.

Besides, you're still young and impressionable, I gather, and your friend probably is too. 

I can tell by your posting style, also, by checking FA, my suspicions were confirmed, you're about fifteen.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 14, 2012)

Yago said:


> I can tell by your posting style, also, by checking FA, my suspicions were confirmed, you're about fifteen.



His posting style says he's 15? How?


----------



## Yago (Aug 14, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> His posting style says he's 15? How?



The way he responds and types, of course.

I could quote him, to point out such moments, but I don't think that's all that necessary.

I got his exact age from his FA, but I was guessing fourteen or fifteen. Perhaps even thirteen or sixteen.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 14, 2012)

Yago said:


> The way he responds and types, of course.
> 
> I could quote him, to point out such moments, but I don't think that's all that necessary.
> 
> I got his exact age from his FA, but I was guessing fourteen or fifteen. Perhaps even thirteen or sixteen.



I don't understand how you can guess someone's age based on their posting style, of all things.


----------



## Yago (Aug 14, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I don't understand how you can guess someone's age based on their posting style, of all things.



Easily. Choice of words, emoticons, etc.

It's fairly easy to do. You don't want to work too much off those assumptions though, that's why it's wise to check. But my suspicions were confirmed. Not that I particularly care.


----------



## Aidy (Aug 14, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Pfft, no. That's just a part of being an active member of the fandom. An optional part, but still part of the fandom. IMO, fursuiters are pretty cool as long as they don't go overboard with it. Nothing wrong with wanting to be your fursona.



So if your fursona fucks animals then it's okay to do it irl?

sick


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 14, 2012)

Yago said:


> Easily. Choice of words, emoticons, etc.
> 
> It's fairly easy to do. You don't want to work too much off those assumptions though, that's why it's wise to check. But my suspicions were confirmed. Not that I particularly care.



Ooh, ooh! Me next, me next!
Also, what's my favorite color?


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yago said:


> Easily. Choice of words, emoticons, etc.
> 
> It's fairly easy to do. You don't want to work too much off those assumptions though, that's why it's wise to check. But my suspicions were confirmed. Not that I particularly care.


Truthfully, I'm actually pretty composed for a 16 year old. Now you look back on it though, I see what you mean, and I think it's pretty much time to man up and just say that I acted like an ass. I don't actually care when I'm insulted, and you can ask anyone I know, and they'll tell you that it's usually me insulting myself most of the time, but when people are just acting plain out annoying, I can get pretty argumentative. I can respect you for your honesty on the subject, and truthfully, if people just stopped acting as if they were untouchable, then I wouldn't get so annoyed. In all honesty though, I can't agree that being new is just an excuse. I know first hand that fitting in can be difficult, and forums are no exception. I've read the rules, and it obviously didn't stop this happening.



Bipolar Bear said:


> People who behave as Furries. You know,  scratching their ears, licking themselves (like what a cat does with  it's paws)... Shit's weird, yo. =/


I agree, it can be pretty wierd... But I can make exceptions for people in fursuits. If it's part of the character, I say go ahead.



Aidy said:


> So if your fursona fucks animals then it's okay to do it irl?
> 
> sick


Well, no. Now you're just bending my words. IMO, doing it because your fursona does it is just stupid, and you're still fucking animals anyway, so it's still wrong. If  someone's fursona fucks animals, then the person who made it has probably got issues anyway.

...Also, yes, my quote is hilarious... how nice of you to put it in your sig.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 15, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Truthfully, I'm actually pretty composed for a 16 year old.



No, you're painfully average.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 15, 2012)

Gibby said:


> No, you're painfully average.


Must just be the people in my area... I must be surrounded by chavs. :|


----------



## Aidy (Aug 15, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Well, no. Now you're just bending my words. IMO, doing it because your fursona does it is just stupid, and you're still fucking animals anyway, so it's still wrong. If  someone's fursona fucks animals, then the person who made it has probably got issues anyway.
> 
> ...Also, yes, my quote is hilarious... how nice of you to put it in your sig.



I'm not bending your words, you said pretending to be your fursona is okay, if your fursona fucks animals then I should be able to because he does

Besides, I never said feral animals.

Also yes, it is, I shall hold it dearly :3


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 15, 2012)

Aidy said:


> I'm not bending your words, you said pretending to be your fursona is okay, if your fursona fucks animals then I should be able to because he does
> 
> Besides, I never said feral animals.
> 
> Also yes, it is, I shall hold it dearly :3



I never said feral animals either. Also, pretending to be your fursona _is _OK. But if you're emulating someone who is wrong, then it's completely different... It's like me saying it's OK to act like Amy Winehouse. It doesn't mean it's OK to die a terrible drug/alcohol related death.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 15, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> I never said feral animals either. Also, pretending to be your fursona _is _OK. But if you're emulating someone who is wrong, then it's completely different... It's like me saying it's OK to act like Amy Winehouse. It doesn't mean it's OK to die a terrible drug/alcohol related death.



Saying it's okay to act like Amy Winehouse does imply that you endorse binge drinking and pill-popping. And occasionally singing.
Just saying.


----------



## Aidy (Aug 15, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> I never said feral animals either. Also, pretending to be your fursona _is _OK. But if you're emulating someone who is wrong, then it's completely different... It's like me saying it's OK to act like Amy Winehouse. It doesn't mean it's OK to die a terrible drug/alcohol related death.





Ansitru said:


> Saying it's okay to act like Amy Winehouse does imply that you endorse binge drinking and pill-popping. And occasionally singing.
> Just saying.



Yeah. Amy's got quite a history with drugs, so acting exactly like her would imply you'd endorse the usage of drugs and annoying songs.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 15, 2012)

Aidy said:


> Yeah. Amy's got quite a history with drugs, so acting exactly like her would imply you'd endorse the usage of drugs and annoying songs.



That's the point. You can be like someone without taking it too far... and her songs weren't that bad, c'mon...


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 15, 2012)

I seriously cannot tell if I'm supposed to be sarcastic or agree with this whole thing. So I'm just going to say yiff.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 15, 2012)

LemonJayde said:


> I seriously cannot tell if I'm supposed to be sarcastic or agree with this whole thing. So I'm just going to say yiff.



Go for it.


----------



## Marshmallowe (Aug 16, 2012)

I have seen two extreme cases of stereotypical and annoying furs, At my high school there was actually a cliche of furries who would wear tails, ears and even paint their faces to school everyday, and on top of that pretend they were animals. Another was a guy who was a friend of a friend who would act like he had a invisible tail and ears and even pants in public when he was sweating. Though I don't tell many people I'm into the furry fandom so I just let them be annoying, try to avoid them essentially. And counter their invisible animal appendages with invisible face palms.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 16, 2012)

PANTS? How dare he...


EDIT: oooooh, pants... I get it now.  I was like "who the hell pretends to have invisible pants?"


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 16, 2012)

d.batty said:


> PANTS? How dare he...
> 
> 
> EDIT: oooooh, pants... I get it now.  I was like "who the hell pretends to have invisible pants?"



That's what I thought too. XD



Marshmallowe said:


> I have seen two extreme cases of stereotypical and annoying furs, At my high school there was actually a cliche of furries who would wear tails, ears and even paint their faces to school everyday, and on top of that pretend they were animals. Another was a guy who was a friend of a friend who would act like he had a invisible tail and ears and even pants in public when he was sweating. Though I don't tell many people I'm into the furry fandom so I just let them be annoying, try to avoid them essentially. And counter their invisible animal appendages with invisible face palms.



I can't even begin to imagine a similar hell. Some people... Ugh...


----------



## Marshmallowe (Aug 16, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> That's what I thought too. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine a similar hell. Some people... Ugh...



lol XD I had to read over my own post for a minute. But yes how dare he pretend to have pants, that sick bastard.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ttFCDFpUYpE/TI45tTPUIpI/AAAAAAAAEkA/Omqui2Uzz6E/s1600/invisible+pants.jpg


----------



## RetroOctane (Aug 21, 2012)

You know the type of person who says "That's what she said" after you say something like "This is some good meat" while you're eating a steak or something? Now imagine the type of person who does this ALL THE TIME! My brother is one of those people, but instead of saying "That's what she said" he says "murr". It makes me wish consequences didn't exist so I could slap him in the mouth... hard. Your friend seems to be doing something similar, and if wishing the laws of reality would just temporarily cease to exist isn't a sign that someone has taken something to far, then I don't know what is.


----------



## u66819 (Aug 21, 2012)

Vhen ze try too hard ze Waffen-SS notices and ze get svent off to ze Doktor for special treatment.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 22, 2012)

RetroOctane said:


> You know the type of person who says "That's what she said" after you say something like "This is some good meat" while you're eating a steak or something? Now imagine the type of person who does this ALL THE TIME! My brother is one of those people, but instead of saying "That's what she said" he says "murr". It makes me wish consequences didn't exist so I could slap him in the mouth... hard. Your friend seems to be doing something similar, and if wishing the laws of reality would just temporarily cease to exist isn't a sign that someone has taken something to far, then I don't know what is.


I hate the word "Murr" enough as it is, never mind it being said _all the time_. I feel sorry for ya, I couldn't live with your brother if that's what he seriously does, I'd have thrown him down the stairs or something by now. 
 It's gotten to the point where it's gotten to be something which non-furs can say to take the piss out of us, and I really don't blame them. It's like when people say "Yiff" instead of sex... Just don't do it, or I'll slap you in the chops, laws of reality or not.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 22, 2012)

I know a few IRL furries who think that the fandom is ranbows and butterfly shit and will go out of their way to convert the mundies to furfags. It's also annoying when you criticize the fandom, they decide to jump down your gob and make you out to be some vile "racist".


----------



## DW_ (Aug 22, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I know a few IRL furries who think that the fandom is ranbows and butterfly shit and will go out of their way to convert the mundies to furfags. *It's also annoying when you criticize the fandom, they decide to jump down your gob and make you out to be some vile "racist".*



I think I explained this in another thread -- some people don't stop at criticising the fandom in general, which I myself have no problem with -- I mean, the vocal minority of sick fucks and retards in ANY fandom has the overwhelming ability to ruin it and leave it open to harsh, sometimes bigoted criticism from people not invested in it -- but when we see people going out of their way to criticise and be a dick to the individual themself, that's where I draw the line and tell them to fuck off. One person does not speak for one of the largest fandoms in the world.

Of course, I'm not meaning to say that the fandom is all rainbows, lollipops and butterflies, because it isn't. I'm saying, though, that some assholes tend to take the criticism a bit too far.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like he's (OP's friend) turning into a Lifestyler.


----------



## Symlus (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, I murr. That's about as extreme as I go though. I do talk about furry stuff with my furry friends IRL, but that's about it. 

As for a cure, knock him across the head, and criticize his behavior. It tends to work for me, but I have very heavy hands.

Edit: I forgot to mention that only certain things make me murr (pleasure [Hot showers, women]). I do not constantly murr. I murr >6 times in a day.


----------



## Whimsical_Sage (Aug 23, 2012)

Personally I think someone is trying too hard when they y'know, wear tails in public areas - like Highschool. I have a few friends who do that, and y'know, purr and stuff and while I'm not going to say that it's embarrassing... yeah, it's embarrassing. Maybe because I'm naturally the type who keeps things like my hobbies private and stuff. No need to throw it out there if nobody asks.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 23, 2012)

DW_ said:


> I think I explained this in another thread -- some people don't stop at criticising the fandom in general, which I myself have no problem with -- I mean, the vocal minority of sick fucks and retards in ANY fandom has the overwhelming ability to ruin it and leave it open to harsh, sometimes bigoted criticism from people not invested in it -- but when we see people going out of their way to criticise and be a dick to the individual themself, that's where I draw the line and tell them to fuck off. One person does not speak for one of the largest fandoms in the world.
> 
> Of course, I'm not meaning to say that the fandom is all rainbows, lollipops and butterflies, because it isn't. I'm saying, though, that some assholes tend to take the criticism a bit too far.



Could really not have put it better myself. A few bad apples can spoil the bunch after all...



Glaice said:


> Sounds like he's (OP's friend) turning into a Lifestyler.



If he does, I'll have to put him down... and probably painfully.


----------

